# Kindle's New Marketing Phrase



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Thin and Lightweight!!! 

Brilliant!

At least that is what it says next to the picture of the Kindle on the main Amazon.com page. I did not notice that phrase so boldly emphasized before. An excellent direct shot at the "heavy" iPad.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yeah because the iPad's weight of 1.5 lbs is so incredibly heavy.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Yeah because the iPad's weight of 1.5 lbs is so incredibly heavy.


Given that the iPad at 24 oz is more than twice as heavy as a 10.5 oz Kindle, I think it's a great slogan.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

another half poung and the ipad is almost as heavy as a small laptop


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Carld said:


> Given that the iPad at 24 oz is more than twice as heavy as a 10.5 oz Kindle, I think it's a great slogan.


Don't worry, they will work on shedding weight next


----------

